# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Bastardi i sëmurë Halil Matoshi dhe Halilat "Kosovarë"

## Rrjeti

Mendoni që të gjithë njerzit/populli ynë ka lindur pas 1999 dhe të tjerët kanë vdekur, nuk e dijnë historinë a? Dikur eksistonte edhe kombi Jugosllav-Jugosloveni-të gjithë e dijn fundin e saj. Jugoslloveni= me "popullin/kombin Kosovar" Si duket ju jeni të frymëzuar prej kësaj por populli nuk i pranon idetë tua....Andaj shtypi/mediat elektronike/Shqipëri/Kosovë e më gjërë në përgjithësi/një pjesë e saj me urdhër nga udhëheqsit bastard/kopila-gjithnjë potencojnë Kosovar, Kosovar, Kosovar dhe asnjëherë nuk thonë Shqiptarët e Kosovës. Motivi/qëllimi është i qartë trushpërlarja dhe ndikimit psikologjik tek masat popullore....Metodë e përdorur shpesh nga Adolf Hitleri e më pas edhe nga Stalini.Një gënjeshtër/rrenë e përdorur dhe e përsëritur shumë herë mund të shndrohet në realitet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Matoshi: Kosova, një komb i ri

Arbesa Ibrahimi • 30 Tetor 2016 • 08:10 •

Njohësi i çështjeve politike në Kosovë, Halil Matoshi ka vlerësuar se deklaratat rreth bashkimit Kosovë-Shqipëri bëhen vetëm për interesa politike dhe si të tilla janë tërësisht boshe.

Në një intervistë dhënë për Gazetën “Zëri”, Matoshi ka konsideruar se nuk duhet humbur kohë duke u marrë me të tilla deklarata.

Ndërkaq ka thënë se kombi kosovar, sikurse ai shqiptar, është krijuar me intervenimin e Perëndimit.

Pavarësisht kësaj, sipas Matoshit, Serbia i njeh si komb vetëm shqiptarët që jetojnë në Shqipëri, por jo edhe ata të Kosovës.

“Politika serbe i njeh si komb vetëm shqiptarët që jetojnë në Shqipëri, ndërkaq, shqiptarët e Kosovës i sheh si pakicë etnike”, ka deklaruar ai. Tutje, Matoshi ka thënë se kombi kosovar e ka në pronësi të vet shtetin kosovar.

Ndërkohë, gjatë intervistës për “Zërin”, ai ka theksuar se tani Kosova përbën një komb të ri.

Zëri: Cili është identiteti i kosovarëve dhe a kanë ata pos trungut etnik dhe gjuhësor të përbashkët edhe histori të përbashkët me Shqipërinë?

Matoshi: Identitetet janë të shumëfishta dhe të shndërrueshme. Amin Malouf, identitetin etnik e quan të ngurtë, vrastar. Mirëpo identiteti supraetnik kosovar mund të zbërthehet në një shumësi identitetesh, jo vetëm atë gjuhësor dhe historik. Ndër tjera kombi kosovar është krijuar me intervenimin e Perëndimit. Njëjtë sikur edhe kombi shqiptar. Shumë faktorë autokton e kanë ndihmuar kombkrijimin në Kosovë - të tilla si përvoja paraprake demokratike, niveli i zhvillimit ekonomik, dhe homogjeniteti social - mund të ndikojnë në lehtësinë apo vështirësinë e ndërtimit të kombit, por përcaktuesi më i rëndësishëm i kontrollueshëm duket të jetë niveli i përpjekjeve ndërkombëtare, matur në trupat, të hollat dhe kohën. Nocioni “kosovar” si identitet subetnik është shumë më i pranueshëm edhe për pakicat etnike që t’i bashkohen kombit të vullnetit.

Zëri: A po ndërtohet kombi kosovar, apo shqiptarët e Kosovës pas pavarësisë së Kosovës (17 shkurt 2008) po e forcojnë identitetin e një kombi unik shqiptar?

Matoshi: Kosova tashmë është një komb i ri. Komb i dalë nga konflikti. Kosova është ngjizur në komb gjatë tërë shekullit 20, kurse më 17 shkurt e ka shpallur shtetin kombëtar, ndërsa maturimi i kombit do të bëhet me marrjen e karriges në Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara (OKB.)

Jo vetëm Kosova porse asnjë shtet në botë nuk ka arritur që t’i përputhë kufijtë etnik me ata shtetëror. Dhe t’i “shuajë” problemet me pakicat etnike. Asnjë shtet shumëetnik perëndimor – thotë Anthny D. Smith - nuk mund të thuhet se i ka “zgjidhur” problemet etnike, shtetet me traditë të gjatë demokratike deri tani kanë qenë në gjendje t’i lehtësojnë problemet etnike, të krijojnë një mitologji dhe simbolizëm politik gjithëpërfshirës dhe të formësojnë një sistem vlerash të përbashkëta e kujtimesh politike për të gjitha etnitë e tyre përbërëse.

Zëri: A e ka krijuar kombi unik shqiptar shtetin kosovar apo shteti kosovar po e konstrukton politikisht kombin kosovar?

Matoshi: Patriotizmi dhe nacionalizmi shqiptar që nga epoka e kombkrijimit (1878 – 1925) nuk është transformuar në fuqi kohezive për mirëqenie, industrializim e modernizim, perëndimorizim, porse ka mbetur aty ku ishte: nacionalizëm defansiv, me premisa primitive, fetare e ideologjike (kryesisht të majta), si pasojë e dhunës dhe izolimit enverist. Së këndejmi, ky nacionalizëm nuk është transformuar në patriotizëm ligjor/kushtetues që garanton vepra të mëdha të përbashkëta sot dhe nesër, porse ka mbetur i tillë, etnonacionalizëm verbal që përplas grupet e ndryshme të shoqërisë mes veti, partitë politike, pra edhe institucionet e shtetit. Pak janë ata atdhetarë të vërtetë shqiptar sot, që mund ta kuptojnë kontekstin e të qenit patriot kushtetues kosovar sot, që është thjesht zëvendësim i patriotizmit shqiptar që nga ndarja dhe zaptimi i hapësirës jetike shqiptare, më 1913. Patriotizmi shqiptar që nga Lidhja e Prizrenit e deri tek pavarësia e Shqipërisë më 1912 dhe të gjitha përpjekjet e shqiptarëve etnikë për liri nën tre Jugosllavitë, sot duhet transformuar në kosovarizëm.

Zëri: Pse shqiptarët e mendojnë etninë dhe flasin për kombin dhe a ka bazë ideja e bashkimit në kombin dhe shtetin unik shqiptar apo kjo është vetëm një deklaratë politike për nevoja votash?

Matoshi: Shqiptarët etnikë janë titullar të kombit kosovar. ETNIA është një konstantë. Kombi i shtetit (të gjitha kombet e botës janë artificiale – politikisht konstruktive - pra te panatyrshme) është ai kosovar, pra ENTITETI juridiko-politik kosovar si subjekt i së Drejtës Ndërkombëtare është kombi kosovar si një variabël. Kombi kosovar mund të bëhet shumë-etnik nëse pos grupeve tjera etnike qe pothuajse e kanë pranuar kombin e vullnetit edhe serbët e pranojnë vullnetshëm të jenë lojal ndaj shtetit, përkatësisht nëse duan të bëhen pjesë integrale e kombit unik kosovar.

Zëri: Në këtë moment politik edhe ekonomik, a do të ishte më i mirë një bashkim i Kosovës me Shqipërinë apo dy shtetet të vazhdojnë rrugën e tyre si të pavarura?

Matoshi: Aktualisht ideja e bashkimit me Shqipëri është vetëm deklaratë boshe politike për të sjellë vota, kur dihet se me “Pakon Ahtisaari” në qendër të pavarësimit janë bërë të qarta tre parimet e panegociueshme: 1. Nuk ka ndarje të Kosovës; 2. Nuk ka bashkim me një shtet tjetër dhe 3. Nuk ka kthim në situatën e para vitit 1988. Kushtetuta e Kosovës është derivat i Pakos.

Prandaj, kosovarët nuk duhet të shpenzojnë kohë e energji kot në deklarata për konsum të brendshëm politik. Ndërsa e ardhmja e largët është çështje profetësh, jo sociologësh. Për këtë po ua kujtoj deklaratën e Chrystopher Hill. “Kam punuar në Shqipëri dhe më vonë kur bisedoja me negociatorin e Kosovës, një gjë e kuptova më mirë se të tjerët, Shqipëria nuk donte të ishte një vend me Kosovën; e kuptova se ishin dy vende me të ardhmen e vet. Asnjëherë nuk shqetësohesha si të huajt e tjerë mbi krijimin e Shqipërisë së Madhe.”

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Disa gjera ka te drejte. Aty ku ja ka futur kot eshte qe patriotizmi dhe nacionalizmi i viteve 1900 nuk solli ndryshim o mirqenie. Shqiperia e viteve te mbas luftes se pare boterore eci me shpejtesine e drites,per shkak te patriotizmit,si nga ana e mirqenies,sigurise,drejtesise,kultures,modernizimi  t dhe eropianizimit te shtetit. 

Mjafton te kujtohet qé qe nje shoqeri ku gruaja nuk dilte nga shtepia dhe ariti qe femrat te dilnin deri dhe partizane. Kete zhvillim kulturor tek femra nuk eshte se e solli ne ato pak vite komunizmi e solli pikerisht ai nacionalizem i atij 30 vjeçari.

Qe aktualisht ideja e bashkimit eshte boshe eshte e vertete,por eshte boshe se nuk eshte shpenzuar asnje minimum energjie duke filluar nga kultura e deri tek fushat e tjera. I vetmi ide (prove) e bashkimit qe ai i futbollit dhe  rezultatin e tij e dha.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),jarigas (17-11-2016)

----------


## Llapi

*Thaçi: Nuk ka identitet të kombit kosovar (Video)*
 23:56 / 19.10.2016



*Thaçi është pyetur edhe nëse ka një identitet kosovar.

Ai thotë se nuk ekziston një identitet i kombit Kosovar. Ky koncept nuk ekziston në kokat e shëndosha të asnjë njeriu në Kosovë. Dhe as në Shqipëri.

Shiko videon: *

----------


## Rrjeti

Shiko p..in, idetë e tij qysh në vitin 1992-me siguri ka harruar shkrimet e veta e po ja përkujtojmë debilit-ky harron por njerzit nuk e harojnë, e dijnë kush është;

Halil Matoshi që në vitin 1992 kërkonte konfederatë islamike me Turqinë
By editor on Maj 28, 2016
Shkruan: Fahri Xharra

Bisedë kote , për çështje të kota ! e kisha titulluar shkrimin tim ; por ja që po duhet të zbardhim do “dëshira “ , do “ parashikime” të cilat kur janë shkruar ishte ishin guxim i madh i artikull shkruesit i cili në rolin e Zhyl Vernit e parashihte udhëtimin në qendrën e tokës. Ishte viti 1992 , një vit i rëndë politik për Kosovën dhe shqiptarët në përgjithësi . Por vizionarët, me “ talentin “ e tyre si vizionar që janë i parashohin gjërat shumë herët ; fatbardhësisht që edhe dështojnë .
Thuhet që rastësia është mbret i ndodhive ; por edhe nëse nuk kërkon asgjë nuk vjen nga qielli .



“Suzana e mbron Sarajevën” shkrim i datës 12.03.1992 nr. 1443 në faqen ‘” Duhet menduar edhe për këtë” shkruar nga Halil Matoshi .( “Zëri javor” 1992) Ishte për mua një befasi jo e këndshme , siç e thotë Pjetër Geci në reagimin e tij ndaj këtij propozimi “ Ky shkrim më shqetësoi e më befasoi aq më tepër, kur u shkrua nga dora e një pende të mprehtë të gazetarisë së Kosovës siç është zoti Matoshi ? “ Por, ja që shkruhet dhe mbetet si kujtim jetësor i një vrrage të synimit ( ndoshta të pa ) qëllimtë të një “zgjidhjeje” kombëtare për ne :”Për një konfederatë islamike Turqi-Sanxhak- Bosne – Shqiperi -Kosovë “ .
Nëse ideja nuk ka qenë e imponuar nga dikush , atëherë autorit i falet duke e bartur shkrimin në rubrikën “ dështim’” gazetaresk .Por nëse është e kundërta dhe që dikush ka folur në emër të “ pendës së mprehtë “ , atëherë   mprehtësia e shkrimit të pret në fyt ardhmërinë, të futë në skutat  e errëta të historisë, dhe dhomat e errëta të zhdukjes dhe zhbërjes.
“ Udhëtimi në qendrën e tokës “ që nga viti 2000 u tentua ,por fatbardhësisht temperaturat shumë të larta të cilat zhylvernët tanë nuk i kishin vlerësuar mirë. i djegën “ hartuesit dhe ekzekutuesit”, dhe ne mbetem si Republikë e pavarur dhe sovrane. Dëshira për ta çuar kombin përpara duke propozuar statusin e saj të ardhshëm i ka do rregulla shumë precize që varën nga lëvizjet gjeostrategjike në Europë .



Në shkrimi e përmendur lexojmë”Perandoria e fundit , Jugosllavia po shpërbëhet ( viti 1992), pikërisht duke implikuar depërtimin islam në Ballkan. Njohja e Bosnjës, dhe kujdesi i veçantè për Sanxhakun, nga ana e Turqisë dhe më pastaj edhe e Iranit , mund të shënojë shkëlqimin e gjysmëhënës në Mesdhe dhe Ballkan.” Ndal or burrë , ti ia paske pre teshat herët “Republikës Islamike të Kosovës”! Por , kush ta tha , kush të udhëzoi në këtë mënyrë ?
Me të vërtet është për të ardhur keq , shikimi yt ne filxhanin e fallxheshës turke dhe serbe “” Shqiptarët etnikë me një truall ideal për një Republikë Islamike. me mbi 70 % të konfesionit islam, ndoshta nuk do ta lëshonin rastin për të provuar ndërtimin e shtetit mbi baza fetare.( islame fxh) “ Hajde parashikim i përcjellur me ndjellje të kobshme , hajde ! Pjetër Geci , në reagimin e tij ( 28.03.1992 , po në “Zërin javor ) në këtë broçkull i paska paraparë gjërat shumë mirë dhe saktë “ Ne do të ndërtojmë shtetin tonë kombëtar shqiptar , në parimet e e demokracisë parlamentare Europiane , ku të tri konfesionet që i kemi brenda kombit tonë. do të jenë një mozaik ngjyrash si ylberi , që harmonizohen bukur dhe që na japin portretin e vërtetë shqiptar “
Drejt , dhe pa ngjyrime interesi , diktati apo frike..ishte viti 1992 !
Ishte një e vërtetë e madhe historike që Europa na e kishte borxh çlirimin e Kosovës (1992 ), por ajo e bëri (1999 ). Po ne ? jemi ,falënderues , jemi mirënjohës në rastin historik që nuk përsëritet më ?



Miku , “mendjemprehti i pendës “ shkruan edhe këtë “Pretendimet e sotme boshnjake për Republike Islamike me 41% të popullsisë myslimane janë naive (1992 ) në krahasim me përbërjen konfesionale myslimane të të gjithë shqiptarëve.” dhe ja propozimi i tij i fundit: “ Konfederata Turqi – Shqipëri etnike- Sanxhak – Bosnje “ ia siguron islamit kontinuitetin historik në këto anë të botës , premton lidhje të forta financiare me Irakun, Iranin dhe pse jo edhe me Kuvajtin dhe me tërë botën islamike “ , Parashikim zhylvernian , po sikurse ai i Davudoglut ! Zoti na ruajt!
https://proinformacion.com/2016/05/2...ke-me-turqine/

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Llapi (30-10-2016)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Halil Sorosiani i sherben me teper ideve te dikujt tjeter sesa mendimeve te veta. Opionist mercenare qe s'kane asgje autentike ne ato qe thone...

Mos i merrni seriozisht!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mesia4ever

Ky far genjeshtari eshte i mencur, nuk eshte se nuk ka njohuri i din gjerat mjaft mire. Ky eshte sikur disa myslimane te ketij forumi, e dijne se flasin genjeshtren por perseri mundohen ta jetojne po ate genjeshter. Por edhe thote genjeshtra shpeshhere, gafin e madh e ka bere kur ka thene se te krishteret shqiptare kane deshire qe ISIS te beje akt terrorist dhe te vrase dhjetera por edhe qindra shqiptare per qellim qe pastaj ta fajesojne fene islame si fe te dhunes e terrorit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Evian

> Ky far genjeshtari eshte i mencur, nuk eshte se nuk ka njohuri i din gjerat mjaft mire. Ky eshte sikur disa myslimane te ketij forumi, e dijne se flasin genjeshtren por perseri mundohen ta jetojne po ate genjeshter. Por edhe thote genjeshtra shpeshhere, gafin e madh e ka bere kur ka thene se te krishteret shqiptare kane deshire qe ISIS te beje akt terrorist dhe te vrase dhjetera por edhe qindra shqiptare per qellim qe pastaj ta fajesojne fene islame si fe te dhunes e terrorit.


Muslimanët nuk thon se "Zoti eshte 3 ne 1" ! Keshtu qe genjeshtar per genjeshtar, ti je pishtar !

Halili eshte sherbetor i hashes, e perdor per t'a matur pulsin e popullit.

Kombtarja kosovare, kombi kosovar, flamuri kombtar i kosoves jan procese t'imponuara nga Serbia me qellim, integrimin e shqiptareve dhe serbeve ne nje komb koqesh ku ben pjes llapi e hasha ! Kurse ti, prap futja llajk n'b... llapit !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ciarli

Halil Madoshi punon per bastunet e kalbur te nje plaku(zotit) qe po jep shpirt sepse nuk u jepte dot dru rrugaceve te botes. Idete e tij fisnike thyhen hundekeput kur do te ndaje Bucen qe  e kujton nene nga qente e lagjes.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

Të pajtohemi ose të mos pajtohemi për disa çështje fundamentale:
1. A eshte e sakte që kombi=populli?
2.Pa komb ka apo nuk ka shtet?
3.A mund te ndahet nje popull ne dy ose me shume kombe apo mbetet vetem ne nje komb?
4.A duhet te jete e sakte thenia gjuha= kombi apo gjuha=populli?
5. Çka te thuhet per popullin arab qe eshte i ndare ne me shume se 10 shtete, ka aty me shume kombe apo vetem nje komb?
6. Po ne Evrope si qendron cesshteja me gjermanet, anglezet dhe francezet. Jane ata nje komb apo me shume kombe? etj.
........Kisha pasur deshire qe dikush te jape mendimin e tij dhe te vazhdojme diskutimin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ciarli

1.Kombi nuk mund te jete cfaredo popull
2.Kombi(populli me tradita qe nga prehistoria) e ka frymemarrje shtetin bashkekohor
3.Nje popull nuk mund te behet komb por mund te perfitoje prej me shume se 1 kombi(populli fisnik)
4.gjuha e popujve eshte lume qe mbaron ne liqenin ku derdhet apo Evrope kurse gjuha e kombit eshte e shenjte dhe plot mistere
5.populli arab dhe ai hebre po kalon diktature te veshtire ate te Allahut, nje sundimtari sulltan te qiejve qe nuk i ka punet mire ne qiell dhe jane popull i fryre
6.Gjermanet apo negrit e studimit te paarire te qiellit, mulatet(anglezet apo indianet e evropes) dhe francezet(fallcot e nje suksesi te dhuruar nga hyjte) nuk jane kombe por popuj te qendres se botes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

Me fal Ciarli, nuk je serioz. Nese diskutojme keshtu, nuk arrijme askund. Çfare do te thot "çfaredo kombi!". frymarrja ketu nuk percakton gje. Pse nje popull nuk mund te behet komb? Pse gjuha e kombit sipas teje cenka e shenjte dhe pse qenka me mistere! Ne piken 5. je konfuz i pasakte dhe joreal.Pika 6. gjithashtu eshte mendim arbitrar. .....
ja mendimi im:
1. Kombi eshte pjese e nje populli qe ka vecori te caktuar, tradite dhe gjuhe te fiksuar.Kombi eshte njesi me e vogel se populli apo me mire te themi nenbashkesi e popullit. Kemi raste kur nje popoll ka vetem nje komb, psj populli shqiptar dhe kemi raste kur nje popull ka shum kombe, psh, populli sllav i ka keto kombe: ruset, polaket çeket, sllovaket, sllovenet, kroatet, serbet, bullgaret etj.Gjuha e popujve mund te je te e gjere apo si thua ti lume, por megjithate eshte gjuhe. Prej gjuhen indoevropiane kane lindur gjuhet romane, gjermane, sllave, shqipja, greqishtja, iranishtja et, Kosova eshte shtet, por jo me nje komb, shtet me shume kombe ku te gjithe e kane nje nenshtetesi dmth i perkasin nje shteti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Të pajtohemi ose të mos pajtohemi për disa çështje fundamentale:
> 1. A eshte e sakte që kombi=populli?
> 2.Pa komb ka apo nuk ka shtet?
> 3.A mund te ndahet nje popull ne dy ose me shume kombe apo mbetet vetem ne nje komb?
> 4.A duhet te jete e sakte thenia gjuha= kombi apo gjuha=populli?
> 5. Çka te thuhet per popullin arab qe eshte i ndare ne me shume se 10 shtete, ka aty me shume kombe apo vetem nje komb?
> 6. Po ne Evrope si qendron cesshteja me gjermanet, anglezet dhe francezet. Jane ata nje komb apo me shume kombe? etj.
> ........Kisha pasur deshire qe dikush te jape mendimin e tij dhe te vazhdojme diskutimin.


1) Eshte e sakte dhe nuk ka si te jete ndryshe,çdo gje eshte popull,kombi,comuniteti,individi,qeveria,ligji,lir  ia,kultura,tradita,gjuha etj etj.
2) Jo nuk ka,sepse shteti per te qene shtet duhet te qeverisi sovranitetin e tije ne emer te nje o me shume kombeve.
3) Jo,nuk mund te ndahet kur jane e kane te njejten etni,kulture,tradite dhe histori.
4)Gjuha = Kombi. Pa gjuhe eshte e veshtire qe nje komb te ruaje kulturen,traditat,historine.
6) Arabet jane nje komb sepse nuk egziston koncepti i nacionalizmit...Eshte diskutim i gjate dhe me shum fetar
7) Europianet kane pasur te njejtin koncept "arab" por dy shekujt e fundit kane ndjekur rrugen e kundert qe kane ndjekur arabet... Edhe ketu diskutimi eshte i gjate.

Nje shembull per dy pikat e fundit,jo i pergjithshem por qe jep njefar pergjigjeje.Dikur ,(vitet 1800-1900) fiset o tribute arabe (sidomos femrat) dalloheshin nga veshja.Dikush,vinte nje shami,dikush gjysem shamije,dikush rinte edhe me shpatulla zbuluara etj etj,pra çdo tribu kishte veshjen e saj tradicionale. Sot kjo veçanti pothuajse nuk egziston,eshte zhdukur,veshja eshte "njesuar" eshte uniformuar me ligj,o diçka e tille qe per arabin ka kuptimin e ligjit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Muslimanët nuk thon se "Zoti eshte 3 ne 1" ! Keshtu qe genjeshtar per genjeshtar, ti je pishtar !
> 
> Halili eshte sherbetor i hashes, e perdor per t'a matur pulsin e popullit.
> 
> Kombtarja kosovare, kombi kosovar, flamuri kombtar i kosoves jan procese t'imponuara nga Serbia me qellim, integrimin e shqiptareve dhe serbeve ne nje komb koqesh ku ben pjes llapi e hasha ! Kurse ti, prap futja llajk n'b... llapit !


Shut up boll fole palidhje.

Halil Matoshi flet disa te verteta por nganjehere nuk ia ka idene se per cfare flet. Te akuzosh qindra mijera shqiptare te krishtere se duan qe te u vriten bashkombasit e tyre me qellim qe te perfitojne eshte jashta cdo gjeje normale. Kjo eshte e mundur kur tipa si ti lejoni qe genjeshtra e mashtrimi te behet pjese e kultures se shqiptarit...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

Une me vonese tue pranue gabimin tim po theksoj se tema asht mendue gabimisht, ne menyre tendecioze etj. Nuk thuhet as nuk eshte njerezore te zgjidhet tema si "Bastardi i sëmurë Halil Matoshi dhe Halilat "Kosovarë" sepse zotni Matoshi as nuk asht bastard, as nuk asht i semure. Secili e ka mendimin e vet dhe ketu ne forum mund te shprehim mendimet pa i bere njerzit bastarda, kopila heronj apo dicka tjeter. Pse dikush nuk pajtohet me mua ose me ty nuk eshte e thene te jete basdard, i semur, kopil, tradhtar etj. Nga vete tuitulli i temes, rezulton se asnje diskutim ketu  nuk u be i frytshem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Rrjeti

20 Tetor, 2016
Debate / Lajmi Kryesor 3 / Lajmi Levizes |
*Dy-tre çerkezë a tartarë nuk mund të na e ndërrojnë kombin*

*Gani Mehmetaj*

I përbuz dy militantët kosovaristë që na i shurdhuan veshët më marrëzitë e tyre për ndryshim kombi, jo pse janë hashkali, çerkezë, romë, tartarë apo dreqi e di çka, por sepse ata fatkeq turpërohen nga përkatësia e tyre jo shqiptare, prandaj duan që të gjithë shqiptarët të bëhen komb kosovarë, në mënyrë që të mos merret vesh çka ishin nga gjaku e gjuha. Dy militantët kosovarisët shqiptarë nuk janë, i tradhton surrati. Ata nuk janë as evropianë, të parët e tyre erdhën para disa qindra vjetësh në Evropë më devetë otomane: ushtarë, kuzhinierë, eunuk haremesh, shërbëtorë, mbase edhe fatkeq të dëbuar nga otomanët mizor. Kjo e fundit është më e dhimbshmja: tufa çerkezësh e tartarësh të dëbuar nga Azia. Prandaj janë aq të frustruar.
Por nuk e kuptoj pse kanë aq shumë urrejtje ndaj shqiptarëve. Mbase i kanë nënçmuar a përbuzur në fëmijëri? Apo i kanë fyer pse nuk ishin shqiptarë? Edhe kjo është e dhimbshme. Nuk duhej të silleshin shqiptarët në atë mënyrë ndaj tyre.
Sikur të na hiqeshin qafe më terrorin prej jeniçeri, do të përpiqesha ti bindja tu ktheheshin rrënjëve te tyre rome, çerkeze a tartare. Dhe do të angazhohesha që tua mbroj të drejtat e liritë e tyre më të gjitha mjetet. Por skam si i ndihmojë kur ata turpërohen nga etnia e tyre aziatike, ndërsa na terrorizojnë të ndërsyer nga Beogradi e Ankaraja. Ata nuk janë më për mëshirë, ata po bëhen argatë të djallit.




http://www.shqiptari.eu/dy-tre-cerke...rrojne-kombin/

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

Çeshtja eshte se nje popull nese jeton ne dy shtete a mund te konsiderohet si nje komb apo si dy. Austriaket jane gjerman por si i thone ata vetvetes: jane komb austriak apo jane komb gjerman? Nese e di kete dikush le ta thot (seriozisht jo shkeleshko).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

O djal qenke interesant. Varet si e konsiderojne veten shqiptaret e Kosoves o kosovaret,se shqiptaret pa i ndruar emrin shtetit jane te detyruar ta quajne veten shqiptar.

Dikur edhe pjese te Shqiperise jane vetemruar me emra kombi te ndryshme,si grek,si turq,si malazez duke aritur edhe tek mirditoret qe donin te vetquheshin me prejardhje serbe. Pra kjo dy kombe ne dy shtete o nje komb ne nje shtet varet se si duan te vetquhen o vetemrohen vet kosovaret. Pastaj nuk eshte gje e re o shpikje e sotme,edhe mbas luftes se dyte boterore kishte plot kosovar qe ishin per nje komb kosovar,te pakten edhe persa i perket gjuhes.

Per austriaket dhe gjermanet eshte diskutim i gjate qe fillon nga emertimi gjerman qe nuk perdorej fare (prusianet etj etj) e duke aritur deri mbas luftes ku "gjermanishtja" nuk njihej si gjuhe ne austri por quhej thjeshte "gjuhe mesimi"....

Ate qe do bej edhe Enver Hoxha i Dyte ne Kosove.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

O miku im, e di une qe çdokush i cili gjuhe te nenes e ka shqipen eshte shqiptar (mund edhe mos te jete shqiptar nese babain e ka te nje kombi tjeter dhe me vetedeshire anon nga babai) por çeshtja nuk eshte aq e thjeshte. Te gjithe thone-aq sa une i kam degjuar se austriaket jane gjerman, flasin gjermanisht por i perkasin shtetit te Austrisë. Ajo qe ju thoni se varet nga vullneti i njeriut ("mirditoret donin te vetequheshin me prejardhje serbe") nuk rezulton e sakte sepse dikush ose nje grup shqiptaresh mund ta quaj vetveten me nje emer arbitrar- edhe kinez, por kinez nuk jane. Une e kam cekur ne nje postim me larte se populli arab jeton ne me shume se 10 shtete dhe se e flasin te gjithe te njejten gjuhe dhe poashtu edhe e kane te njejtin religjion, ndaj ata vetveten e quajne arab apo ndryshe, sipas shtetit ku jetojne. Ketu eshte ceshtje. Shteti njerezit apo popujt  i ndan dhe ndoshta edhe po ua humb idebtitetin kombetar.Pas shtetit , ja po del dhe flamuri, pas flamurit hymni etj, etj.  Kjo pra ty te duket "INTERESANT".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Eshte e thjeshte mor djal,pse e ben me te veshtire seç eshte,kombesine e zgjedhin njerezit popujt nuk mundet ta percaktojne njerezit nga jashte.

Ne qofte se austriaket e vetquajne veten gjerman jane gjerman,ne qofte se e quajne vetveten me kombesi austriake jane austriak,ne qofte se kosovaret duan ta quajne veten me kombesi kosovare jane kosovar.

Ne jemi dhe vend ku historikisht i kemi kaluar keto vetemertime kombesish. Sot kombi gjerman ka kuptim tjeter me ate qe kishte dikur,ashtu dhe per shqiptaret myslyman qe dikur vetquheshin turq,ata ordokset grek..dhe vet greket romanoi. Katoliket quheshin latin nga turqit (eshte kombesi latini ?),te gjith musulmanet edhe arabet quheshin turq nga europianet dhe te gjithe europianet quheshin "fréng" nga turqit. Pra emertimi qe te vendosin te huaj ndryshon,mbetet emertimi qe zgjedh populli gjithashtu dhe prejardhja. Sikur "mirditoret" te vazhdonin te mbronin tezen se jane me prejardhje serbe ti sot do ti quaje serb.

Nuk eshte aspak arbritare qe nje arberesh ta vetquaje vetveten,arberesh nga arberia,arberesh nga  shqiperia,arberesh nga italia,arberesh nga moreja,arberesh nga sllavonia,arberesh nga maqedonia,arberesh nga epiri,arberesh grek-ortodoks,arberesh latin-katolik,do mjaftonte qe te kishe dhe nje kinez ne Italine arbereshe dhe do kishe dhe kinez arberesh.

Edhe gjuha ndikon per aq sa ndikon,prsh çamet (e vjeter,per motive qe kuptohet) e kishin me te lehte te flisnin midis tyre greqisht,ne shume shtepi çame brenda shtepise ne Shqiperi flitej greqisht ashtu si ne Greqi ndodhte qe shume familje çame flisnin shqip por pak a shume e kan vetquajtur dhe e vetquajne veten shqiptar,kjo ka ndodhur dhe me vllehet... Eshte e kote ti thuash arvanitasve shqiptare,ku pjesa me e madhe vetquhen greke,nje pjese e vogel vetquhen arvanitas dhe tek kjo pjese e vogel mundet te gjesh nje pakice qe mundet ta vetemertohen shqiptar. Ne fakt edhe ne ndarjen e kufijve panvarsisht  si u be u ndoq ky vetdeklarim i popullsise o i kombesise.
Moqedonasit e sotem,e quajne vetem me prejardhje nga Aleksandri i Maqedonise,vetquhen maqedonas. Simbas teje çfar kombesie duhen quajtur ?
Alfabetim e sotem qe perdorim (latin) ne kohen e kongresit te Manastirit shume e quanin alfabeti austriak,ta thuash sot nuk ka kuptim por ne ate kohe perdorej nga kundershtaret e ketij alfabeti sepse edhe Vatikanin-katoliçizmin ne Shqiperi ne ate kohe e perfaqsonte Austrohungaria.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## neptun

I ke ra rrotull. Çeshtjen e shtetit dhe lidhjen e tij me popullin dhe kombin e ke lene anash keshtu qe problemi mbetet pezull. Duheje ta sqaroje rolin e shtetit ne kete pune se sic thash me siper pas shtetit vjen ceshtja si e flamurit ashtu edhe e stemes dhe hymnit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

